
European Commission: have your say on geo-blocking and online platforms - open-source-ux
http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-15-5704_en.htm
======
vjoshi
In a sentence ... price discrimination over the world wide web defeats the
purpose of the world wide web ...

